# Herb infused oil



## smittenkitten (Feb 4, 2008)

I really want to start infusing oils to use in my lotions and potions.  Everything I have read recommends using extra virgin olive oil, which I will for some recipes but I'm not overly keen on the smell of extra virgin, so I have to questions 1.) has anyone tried regular ot light olive oil 2.) Can I use other oils i.e. sweet almond, peach kernal, frac. coconut??

Anyone expert knowledge appreciated   

Thanks


----------



## CPSoaper (Feb 5, 2008)

I think that olive oil is probably the most popular but you can use any oil you would like.  Just be sure it is a light oil like olive oil, sunflower oil, apricot oil, etc.  Be sure to watch the shelf life too.


----------



## cambree (Sep 10, 2008)

I have been doing some reading about infusing herbs into oils too.  Here's what I've found so far:

Soapnaturally.org, "Cold pressed oil that has good shelf life qualities include: Jojoba, macadamia and high-oleic sunflower oil are all suitable for herbal infused oils."

Coconut and sweet almond oil should be fine too.


----------



## TheGardener (Oct 29, 2008)

I use rice bran and camellia seed oil to infuse my calendula. Both those oils are very nice on your skin and have a good long shelf life.


----------



## mandolyn (Dec 18, 2008)

It all depends on the application. If I'm going to use it in soap, I'll infuse one of the oils in my recipe.

If I'm going to infuse herbs in oil for a balm or salve, I use EVOO.

If it's going to be used in a lotion, I use a light oil like camellia seed oil, & in a cream avocado oil.


----------

